# KNPV Lines Malinois Breeders in UK



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

Dear members can someone pls suggest some really good knpv working line malinois breeders in UK. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Masood Ahmed said:


> Dear members can someone pls suggest some really good knpv working line malinois breeders in UK. Thanks in advance.


Hi Masood! We have a member Matt Vandart from the UK. 

He may be able to help you.

Others on the forum may know also.


----------



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

Bob Scott said:


> Hi Masood! We have a member Matt Vandart from the UK.
> 
> He may be able to help you.
> 
> Others on the forum may know also.


Thanks Bob. 

Matt will be highly obliged if you could help. 

Cheers


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

The only one I can think of in that general area isn't in the UK, but rather is located in Ireland. I bet if Matt doesn't know Howard may.


----------



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

Dear Nicole can u pls send me their details? 

Thanks and regards.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

There's a guy by the name of Ian Walshaw in the UK. He's the only non-Dutch guy that has titled a dog in Holland last I heard. He used to breed some nice Dutchies but is out of the game now. Surely he still has contacts if you can locate him. He was a big presence on the Protection K9 UK forum but sadly, that forum has been very quiet as well. If you go to a large club and toss out his name someone may know how to contact him. If you sign up for that forum you'll have a better chance at finding what you want. I know that advice is slightly against the rules but we aim to please here and hopefully you find what you're looking for...then we can talk about it here.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Masood Ahmed said:


> Dear Nicole can u pls send me their details?
> 
> Thanks and regards.


His name is Alan McAdams. You can take a look at some of his dogs/work here. 

https://www.youtube.com/user/monsteralan


----------



## Masood Ahmed (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot Howard and Nicole. Really appreciate your inputs.

Warm regards. ....


----------

